
Tallos II Workstations Starting to Appear - amock
https://twitter.com/RaptorCompSys/status/983738118431039488
======
peatmoss
Man, if they weren’t so crazy expensive, I’d be really excited. Part of it is
nostalgia for the weird old days of exotic architecture Unix systems.

As I think about it though, there’s no way I’d have ever paid for an SGI, Sun,
RS/6k, Alpha (well, maybe Alpha) system back in the day. Those were also crazy
expensive.

~~~
mariuolo
The hope is for it to become more popular and trigger economies of scale and
become affordable to common joes.

------
lainga
Nice! Should be Talos with one L, though.

------
osmarks
They're not exactly cheap.

